# no luck with crappies



## imgonnamissher76 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have access to a 5 acre lake that no one else is allowed to fish. We have caught "large bass" emphasizing large. 5 lbers are a regular thing. during the early fall i caught a 14" crappie on a yum green stick worm fishing shallow. since then i have caught numerous gills 100 to be exact in 2 days, all in the 2-6 inch range. No crappies..... ive fished deep, shallow, brush piles stump rows ive evn fished all ends of the island that sits in the middle of the lake... still no crappies ! daylight hours have been the most concentrated time of fishing. we caught all the bluegills in about 8 ft. of water just off a long stump row. should i try the same stump row before sunrise or after sunset ? the gills seem to like it. there is so much lumber in this lake i would think any of the piles would hold fish but at most piles it is extremely shallow. HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have had my best luck with crappie's right at sun down and from about 9:30 pm to about 11pm on one lake in MN and some lake's in ND I have caught them all day but the best fishing again was right at sun down till I tired of catching them. You might want to try using bigger bait (crappie minnows) and most crappies I have caught were suspended. You might want to invest in an underwater camera to see if you can see crappies. For all you know there could not be that many crappies in there. Usually right now if I were fishing crappie I would be in deep water.

Keep at it, you will get one sooner of later.


----------

